# Fahrtechnik in der Stadt



## besh (20. März 2014)

Ich weiss schon warum ich MTB fahre, um dem Verkehr aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Aber manchmal muss man durch die Stadt fahren um seinen Spot zu erreichen.
Und da ich gerne zügig fahre ist es extrem gefährlich! Autos die rechts abbiegen ohne auf Radfahrer zu achten. Langsame Radfahrer die den ganzen Radweg ausnutzen. Fußgänger die ohne auf den Verkehr achten rumlaufen. Was kann man tun ohne die ganze Zeit Achtung und  Vorsicht zu schreien, was eh nichts nutzt, da die Angesprochenen garantiert das Falsche machen. Am liebsten wurd ich über rechtsabbiegende Autos drüberspringen, aber wie?


----------



## EinsRakete (20. März 2014)

Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach vorausschauend fährst und mit der Dummheit und den Fehlern anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer rechnest?

Wenn ich in der Stadt auf eine rote Ampel zufahre, stelle ich mich zum Beispiel mittig hinter die Autos, so drängelt sich Niemand neben mich und man wird eher gesehen.

Ansonsten bremsbereit fahren und ein wenig für den anderen Mitdenken und nicht immer auf das eigene Recht pochen. So ein Auto tut weh, wenn es auf einen Kontakt auf ist.


Wenn dir das nichts bringt, Turbo Boost und rüber, K.I.T.T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-AL29 (21. März 2014)

Da du, wie du schreibst, gerne zügig unterwegs bist, solltest du dich vielleicht weniger auf Radwegen und mehr auf der Straße bewegen.
Schneller als 25 km/h auf Radwegen, wird in der Rechtsprechung oft schon als rücksichtlos bewertet.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. März 2014)

besh schrieb:


> Am liebsten wurd ich über rechtsabbiegende Autos drüberspringen, aber wie?


Üben, üben, üben!


----------



## Mx343 (21. März 2014)

An jeder Ampel ein Kicker, dann haste automatisch ein netten 6m double in der Stadt.^^


----------



## hulster (21. März 2014)

Die gute alte Lauf-Klingel wieder ausgraben und festellen?
LKW-Horn um auch die Autofahrer zu beindrucken?

Fakt ist - die öffentlichen Straßen dienen der Fortbewegung und nicht der Befriedigung der eigenen Geschwindigskeitgelüste (gilt für alle anderen Teilnehmer auch)
Wenn du schnell fahren willst - Deine Verantwortung, dein Risiko und du mußt selbst aufpassen.

In der Stadt gilt "Wer NICHT bremst verliert"!


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (21. März 2014)

besh schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon warum ich MTB fahre, um dem Verkehr aus dem Weg zu gehen.
> Aber manchmal muss man durch die Stadt fahren um seinen Spot zu erreichen.
> Und da ich gerne zügig fahre ist es extrem gefährlich! Autos die rechts abbiegen ohne auf Radfahrer zu achten. Langsame Radfahrer die den ganzen Radweg ausnutzen. Fußgänger die ohne auf den Verkehr achten rumlaufen. Was kann man tun ohne die ganze Zeit Achtung und  Vorsicht zu schreien, was eh nichts nutzt, da die Angesprochenen garantiert das Falsche machen. Am liebsten wurd ich über rechtsabbiegende Autos drüberspringen, aber wie?



Ganz einfach: Radwege und Streifen meiden wo es nur geht und ab auf die Fahrbahn.


----------



## besh (21. März 2014)

Bevor ich mein Recht auf Vorfahrt durchsetze, sollte ich mich natürlich fragen ob mögliche massive Verletzungen das wert sind.
Natürlich nicht! Mich regen halt Autofahrer auf die nicht aufpassen, aber die zu erziehen ist weder meine Aufgabe noch würd ich 
darin einen Sinn erkennen, ich bin nicht Don Quijote.


----------



## bondibeach (21. März 2014)

GnarfTheDwarf schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Radwege und Streifen meiden wo es nur geht und ab auf die Fahrbahn.



Das ist doch auch Schwachsinn. Mich als Autofahrer nervt es übrigens auch wenn Radfahrer auf der Fahrbahn sind und bei engen Straßen nicht überholt werden kann. Am schlimmsten ist es bei mir direkt im Stadtteil. Da fahren alle möglichen Hippies, Studenten und Lehrer (mal ein paar Klischees ausgepackt) mit ihren Rädern meine Straße (Einbahnstraße) immer Entgegengesetzt der Fahrtrichtung. Da die Straße so eng ist muss man mit dem Auto anhalten um auf den cm genau an die parkenden heran zu fahren. Dazu regen sich dann noch 80% der Fahrradfahrer auf wenn Sie auf den Bürgersteig abweichen oder langsamer fahren müssen. 

Es muss für alle akzeptabel sein, Fußgänger, Fahrradfahrer und Auto/ Motorradfahrer. Eventuell ist es ja so schlimm das du deine hohe Geschwindigkeit den Gegebenheiten anpassen musst um ein paar km/h.


----------



## Wies (21. März 2014)

besh schrieb:


> Was kann man tun ohne die ganze Zeit Achtung und  Vorsicht zu schreien, was eh nichts nutzt, da die Angesprochenen garantiert das Falsche machen.



langsamer fahren.


----------



## Geheimagent (21. März 2014)

Ich würd gar nicht auf die Idee kommen zu rasen wenn Leute/Autos in der Nähe sind. Man weiß ja nie, ob nen Fußgänger aus Lust und Laune einfach ma nen Schritt auf deine Seite macht wenn man von hinten angerast kommt oder ob mal nicht eben ne Autotür aufgeht weil der parkende Autofahrer nicht in den Seitenspiegel schaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (21. März 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch Schwachsinn.


Nein, ist es nicht. Musst dich mal schlau machen über das erhöhte Risiko auf Radwegen/Streifen (innerorts) im Vergleich zur Fahrbahn.



bondibeach schrieb:


> Mich als Autofahrer nervt es übrigens auch wenn Radfahrer auf der Fahrbahn sind und bei engen Straßen nicht überholt werden kann.



Meine Antwort dazu:


bondibeach schrieb:


> Eventuell ist es ja so schlimm das du deine hohe Geschwindigkeit den Gegebenheiten anpassen musst um ein paar km/h.


----------



## bondibeach (21. März 2014)

deshalb sage ich ja auch das man kompromisse machen muss


----------



## Son_of_Thor (22. März 2014)

Die muss man immer machen und ganz ehrlich auf der Fahrbahn ist es nicht weniger gefährlich...ich komme aus einer absoluten Fahrradhochburg, trotzdem wurde ich unverschuldet vom Auto mit mit 50 Sachen abgeräumt...

Das Problem ist, mir gehen als Autofahrer auch einige 2 Radler gehörig auf den Zünder, besonders die Rudelbildung ist da extremst nervig...wenn ich alleine fahre war es bis jetzt egal WO ich gefahren bin, kritisch kann es überall werden.

Also kann ich auch nur sagen, Finger an die Bremse und versuchen der Klügere zu sein...denn den Autofahrer hat es nicht so sehr genervt wie mich 12 Wochen außer gefecht zu sein, der konnte nach 2 Tagen wieder fahren.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. März 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch Schwachsinn. Mich als Autofahrer nervt es übrigens auch wenn Radfahrer auf der Fahrbahn sind und bei engen Straßen nicht überholt werden kann.



Radfahrer gehören vorzugsweise auf die Fahrbahn, weil dort das Unfallrisiko am geringsten ist. Dies ist seit der Stvo-Novelle 1998 so, was du als Führerscheininhaber natürlich weisst. Ein Autofahrer, der von einem Radfahrer genervt ist, hat diesen zur Kenntnis genommen und kann diesen beim Rechtsabbiegen nicht übersehen. Und natürlich weisst du auch, dass ein benutzungspflichtiger Radweg nicht an einem farbigen Bodenbelag, sondern an dem blauen Schild mit weissem Radfahrer zu erkennen ist.


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. März 2014)

Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, mir gehen als Autofahrer auch einige 2 Radler gehörig auf den Zünder, besonders die Rudelbildung ist da extremst nervig...



Autos bilden natürlich nie ein "Rudel", sondern sind immer einzeln in Abständen von mehreren hundert Metern unterwegs.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (24. März 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Autos bilden natürlich nie ein "Rudel", sondern sind immer einzeln in Abständen von mehreren hundert Metern unterwegs.



Naja draußen auf einer Landstraße fahren sie meistens nicht zur 3. nebeneinander...jedenfalls ist mir das noch nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Natürlich sind Autos an sich Rudeltiere, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich ich habe es selber schon öfters erlebt das nebeneinander gefahren wird wo man auch sagen kann, fahren wir hintereinander das die Autos gefahrlos überholen können. 

Natürlich kann man auch einfach die ganze Zeit dahinter bleiben, eine Stau über mehrere KM produzieren...

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (24. März 2014)

Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> Naja draußen auf einer Landstraße fahren sie meistens nicht zur 3. nebeneinander...jedenfalls ist mir das noch nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Natürlich sind Autos an sich Rudeltiere, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich ich habe es selber schon öfters erlebt das nebeneinander gefahren wird wo man auch sagen kann, fahren wir hintereinander das die Autos gefahrlos überholen können.



Denkfehler: wenn man mit dem Auto einen einzelnen Radfahrer unter Beachtung des Sicherheitsabstands von 1,50 m überholt, gerät man teilweise auf die Gegenfahrbahn - kann also nur bei nicht vorhandenem Gegenverkehr überholen. Ein Radfahrer, der aus einem Angstgefühl weit rechts fährt, obwohl er ebenso 1,50 m Sicherheitsabstand zum rechten Fahrbahnrand  halten muss (öffnende Türen parkender Fahrzeuge!), provoziert regelrecht Überholmanöver unter Nichteinhaltung des Sicherheitsabstandes von Autofahrern, die sich trotz Gegenverkehrs durch die Lücke "quetschen". Es ist also unerheblich, ob zwei Radfahrer nebeneinander oder hintereinander fahren - in beiden Fällen muss ein überholender Autofahrer auf die Gegenfahrbahn.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (24. März 2014)

Auf einer Landstraße parken aber eher selten Autos am Rand....

Mfg Dirk


----------



## alf2013 (24. März 2014)

als radler muß ich auf alle anderen aufpassen. paßt mir auch nicht immer. ist aber mmn die einzige möglichkeit, unfällen aus dem weg zu gehen ...

überspitzt gesagt: also außer schauen und bremsen können ist nicht mehr nötig ...


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. März 2014)

Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> Auf einer Landstraße parken aber eher selten Autos am Rand....



Der Sicherheitsabstand ist aber nicht nur dafür da, sondern weil niemand perfekt geradeaus fahren kann - er könnte ja z.B. auch durch Schlaglöcher oder auf der Fahrbahn liegende Genestände zu geringfügigem Ausweichen gezwungen sein und genau für soche Fälle ist der Spielraum des Sicherheitsabstands gedacht.

Abgesehen davon ist es kaum bekannt, dass Gruppen mit mehr als 15 Radfahrer/innen laut § 27 StVO einen geschlossenen Verband bilden und dann in Zweierreihe fahren dürfen. Das ist oft bei Rennradgruppen der Fall.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (25. März 2014)

Das ist ja auch sehr richtig und sinnvoll, damit habe ich keinerlei Probleme...wenn ein Konvoi so lang ist, ist es eh gefährlich diesen zu überholen. Wenn alle direkt hintereinander fahren würden, wäre es schwer einsehbar und wie gesagt extrem lang, da gehe ich absolut konform.

Ich denke wir drehen uns schon ein wenig im Kreis, wenn man so argumentiert sollte bei einem Tempo von 40-50Km/H aber auch der Sicherheitsabstand stimmen würde ich mal sagen, ich sehe aber die Gruppen sehr eng zusammen fahren...wenn der erste stürzt geht es rund und die Gefahren sind sehr hoch, für Radler und für die Autofahrer dahinter, der Abstand müsste dann doch vom Gesetz auch gelten oder?. Der Autofahrer hat Rücksicht zu nehmen keine Frage...ich bin beides wie so viele hier, zur Arbeit muss ich ein sehr heftiges Stück Landstraße fahren wo ich auch oft denke, na hoffentlich komme ich mit dem Rad an.

Trotzdem versuche ICH die Gefahr zu minimieren wo es nur geht, denn ganz ehrlich was nützt es mir wenn auf dem Grabstein steht, er hatte aber recht? 

Die Lösung kann natürlich sein, das man eben dahinter bleibt...da wäre es aber auch eine Lösung bei so einer Gruppe das man an einem Punkt der es ermöglicht vielleicht mal stoppt und den Verkehr passieren lässt, habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen um ehrlich zu sein.

Aber vielleicht sehe ich das ja auch alles falsch, mag sein, ich bin sehr gerne alleine unterwegs weil ich Gruppendynamic, Clübchen usw. einfach grauselig finde...aber ich lasse mich ja immer eines besseren belehren, von daher werde ich solche Experimente auch mal durchführen um mir das mal Live zu geben mit den Gruppenfahrten.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## tombrider (25. März 2014)

Back to topic: In der Stadt gibt es wirklich ein paar wertvolle Tips. Der erste ist: Auffälliger Helm und Neon-Kleidung! Gerade im toten Winkel ist auffällige Farbe sehr sinnvoll. Tagfahrlicht bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, im Akkuzeitalter auch kein Problem. Der zweite: Bremsen üben bis zum Erbrechen! Wenn das Hinterrad 1mm über dem Boden ist, hast Du die beste Bremswirkung. Eine Vollbremsung muß immer reflexartig möglich sein, auf jedem Untergrund. Wer nachdenken und sich langsam rantasten muß, hat schon verloren. Der dritte, wie oben schon gesagt: Radwege meiden wo immer es legal möglich ist! Und reichlich Abstand zu parkenden Autos, so daß auch eine lange Coupe-Tür aufgehen kann, ohne daß sie Dich erwischt. Der Rest ist viel Er-Fahrung und Mitdenken, aber so blöd, wie manche fahren, kann man leider nicht denken. Darum der vierte Tip: Der klügere gibt nach. Fehler machen alle mal. Die, die einem vorsätzlich die Vorfahrt nehmen oder einen absichtlich abdrängen, können natürlich schonmal einen Kratzer abbekommen.


----------



## scratch_a (25. März 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> ...Auffälliger Helm und Neon-Kleidung! Gerade im toten Winkel ist auffällige Farbe sehr sinnvoll...



Und ich dachte immer das heißt toter Winkel, weil man da eben nichts sieht/sehen kann, egal welche Kleidung man an hat.  



tombrider schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn das Hinterrad 1mm über dem Boden ist, hast Du die beste Bremswirkung...



Auch das würde ich gerne physikalisch etwas erklärt bekommen. "Beste Bremswirkung", wenn das Rad über dem Boden ist (also kein Bodenkontakt da ist)?


----------



## GoingDown (26. März 2014)

Man hat die beste Bremswirkung, wenn das Hinterrad abhebt und man ausschließlich mit dem Vorderrad bremst.
Man hat nur ein Rad, bei dem man den Schlupf kontrollieren muss und kann diesen bei ~20% halten, was maximale Verzögerung bewirkt. Außerdem wirkt dann mehr Gewicht/Last auf das Rad.
Solange das Hinterrad nur minimal abhebt ist das ganz auch sehr sicher, weil man es schnell wieder auf den Boden absetzen kann.


----------



## tombrider (26. März 2014)

Korrekt. Da durch mehr Bremswirkung das Vorderrad belastet wird und tiefer in den Boden gedrückt wird, während das Hinterrad entlastet wird und dadurch immer weniger Bremswirkung aufbauen kann, ist die Vorderradbremse die effektivere Bremse. Steigt das Hinterrad höher, geht der Schwerpunkt nach vorne oben, wodurch man dann weniger Bremsleistung erzeugen kann. Ist das Hinterrad noch am Boden, kann man vorne noch mehr bremsen, verschenkt also Bremsweg. Tatsächlich kann man mit der Vorderradbremse etwa den halben Bremsweg erzielen wie mit der Hinterradbremse. Und das bedeutet konkret: Wo man alleine mit der Vorderradbremse aus 40 km/h schon steht, wäre man alleine mit der Hinterradbremse noch mit 30 km/h in das Hindernis geknallt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. März 2014)

GoingDown schrieb:


> Man hat die beste Bremswirkung, wenn das Hinterrad abhebt und man ausschließlich mit dem Vorderrad bremst.
> Man hat nur ein Rad, bei dem man den Schlupf kontrollieren muss und kann diesen bei ~20% halten, was maximale Verzögerung bewirkt.


Von welchem Schlupf (wer gegen wen, % wovon) redest du und weshalb ist bei 20% die Bremswirkung maximal? (Gern auch per PN)


> Außerdem wirkt dann mehr Gewicht/Last auf das Rad.


Es geht um die Gesamtbremswirkung. Da sind zwei Räder zwar nicht wirksamer aber sicherer als eines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (26. März 2014)

Haftreibung ist kräftiger als Gleitreibung, das ist in der gesamten Physik grundsätzlich so. Reifen bilden hier eine Ausnahme, sie haben tatsächlich bei 20 % Schlupf (egal ob beim Anfahren oder beim Bremsen) den optimalen Grip. Das heißt, wenn ein Reifen minimal rutscht, ist das tatsächlich eher besser als schlechter, und er bleibt damit auch noch lenkbar.


----------



## GoingDown (26. März 2014)

Lernt man auch in der Fahrschule, dass das ABS beim Auto die Reifen bei 20% Schlupf hält. Durch den Abrieb wird dann die Reibung zusätzlich erhöht.


----------



## tombrider (26. März 2014)

Kommt ja auch nicht genau aufs Prozent an. Richtiges Rutschen vermeiden, ein gewisses "Rubbeln" ist für die Bremsleistung eher gut als schlecht. Für den Reifen ist auf Asphalt natürlich beides Mord.


----------



## GoingDown (26. März 2014)

Yup, laut Wiki liegt das Optimum zwischen 8 und 25% Schlupf.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. März 2014)

GoingDown schrieb:


> Yup, laut Wiki liegt das Optimum zwischen 8 und 25% Schlupf.


Klar. Rollreibung ist eben keine Haftreibung sondern lebt dazu von der Deformation von Untergrund und Rollkörper. Und das wird natürlich von dem Pärchen abhängen. Ein Eisenbahnrad auf der Schiene hat sicher einen anderen optimalen Schlupf als ein 1,5 Bar MTB-Reifen auf Schotter.



tombrider schrieb:


> Tatsächlich kann man mit der Vorderradbremse etwa den halben Bremsweg erzielen wie mit der Hinterradbremse.


 Wenn du mit der jeweiligen Bremse allein bremst.


> Und das bedeutet konkret: Wo man alleine mit der Vorderradbremse aus 40 km/h schon steht, wäre man alleine mit der Hinterradbremse noch mit 30 km/h in das Hindernis geknallt.


Und wie ist es mit beiden Bremsen?


----------



## scratch_a (26. März 2014)

GoingDown schrieb:


> Man hat die beste Bremswirkung, wenn das Hinterrad abhebt und man ausschließlich mit dem Vorderrad bremst.
> Man hat nur ein Rad, bei dem man den Schlupf kontrollieren muss und kann diesen bei ~20% halten, was maximale Verzögerung bewirkt. Außerdem wirkt dann mehr Gewicht/Last auf das Rad.
> Solange das Hinterrad nur minimal abhebt ist das ganz auch sehr sicher, weil man es schnell wieder auf den Boden absetzen kann.



Mhh...ich dachte bisher immer, dass man die beste Bremswirkung hat, wenn man beide Räder am Boden hat. Das VR übernimmt ja bei einer guten Bremsung ca.70%...d.h. für mich, wenn das Hinterrad in der Luft ist, verschenke ich trotzdem etwas an Bremsleistung.
Das da dann der Schlupf nicht so leicht zu kontrollieren ist, ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Aber insgesamt betrachtet könntest du dann recht mit der Annahme haben.


----------



## alf2013 (26. März 2014)

also nur so zu den geschwindigkeiten. bitte wer fährt in der stadt mit dem rad über 30 kmh. klar, dieses tempo bedeutet ja wohl nichts anderes wie nicht angepasste geschwindigkeit. selbst auf der "autofahrbahn" ist das fast zu schnell. weil mit einem kleinen ausweichmanöver mach ich dann wohl einen riesen-schlenker. ob das dann mit den blechkisten als nachbarn gut geht? ich denk mir, damit nehm ich mir sämtliche sicherheitspolster. aber jeder, wie er will ...

(ich für meinen teil sehe radfahren als herrliche art der entschleunigung an. dazu gehört auch, mit einer gewissen ruhe dahinzurollen. und auf einmal sind die anderen verkehrsteilnehmer zwar da, aber nicht störend. weil ich hab ja in jeglicher Situation genug zeit fürs reagieren ...)

zum bremsen: das ein reifen mehr grip aufbaut wie zwei - ist sicher eine interessante these. verlassen würd ich mich aber nicht drauf ...


----------



## EinsRakete (27. März 2014)

In der Stadt im Verkehr mitschwimmen bei Tempo 25-30km/h mache ich desöfteren, warum auch nicht. Nur sollte man versuchen einen gewissen Weitblick zu wahren, nicht zu dicht am Fahrbahnrand fahren um auf Fußgänger oder andere Hindernisse zu reagieren und einen Abstand nach vorn einhalten. Zudem habe ich die Finger bei den Geschwindigkeiten immer am Hebel umd gleich dran reißen zu können.
Damit bin ich bisher gut gefahren.

Aber leider gibt es auch immer wieder die Negativbeispiele und das nicht zu knapp.
Der Trampel der jede rote Ampel mitnimmt und trotzdem nicht schneller ist. Desöfteren schon erlebt.
Dezente Fragen von mir, wie " Sind Ampeln für Sie nur grobe Richtlinien?" Werden da meist mit ertappten Pöbeln oder Beleidigungen beantwortet.
Schön auch, wenn die denn Fangen spielen wollen und an Steigungen versuchen einem fahrend ihre Hasstiraden an den Kopf zu schmeißen.


Aber andersrum kann ich mich als Autofahrer auch über Radfahrer (trotz ausgewiesenem Radweg , erkennbar am schönen blauen Schild) aufregen, die im zarten Alter von Mitte 80 mitten auf der Strasse fahren und dabei versuchen den Fluxkompensator zu aktivieren und mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 88mp/h in das Jahr 1955 zurück zu reisen.
Leider schaffen sie nur 5,75km/h. Das sind Hindernisse und potentielle Gefährdungen, weil da viele Autofahrer auch den Kopf ausschalten.


----------



## Marc B (31. März 2014)

Sicher ist: Wer auf dem MTB viel Fahrtechnik trainiert, wird auch in der Stadt sicherer  Bei mir war es mal eine sich öffnende Autotür, bei der ich froh über meine Bremserfahrung war. Auch die Sache mit den Bahnschienen gehe ich gelassen an (wie bei Wurzeln ist der Winkel entscheidend), während ich viele kenne, die da ziemlich Angst oder sogar schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Wirklich schnell fahren in der Stadt finde ich auch heikel, da sind so viele Faktoren, bei denen man dann schlechter reagieren kann. Außerdem schwitzt man seine Alltagsklamotten dann derbe voll, hehe 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (1. April 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> also nur so zu den geschwindigkeiten. bitte wer fährt in der stadt mit dem rad über 30 kmh. klar, dieses tempo bedeutet ja wohl nichts anderes wie nicht angepasste geschwindigkeit. selbst auf der "autofahrbahn" ist das fast zu schnell. weil mit einem kleinen ausweichmanöver mach ich dann wohl einen riesen-schlenker...



Der Bremsweg von einem guten Fahrrad ist sehr ähnlich dem eines Motorrads, und wenn es kracht ist es immer schmerzhaft. Trotzdem käme ich nie auf die Idee, deswegen mit meinem Motorrad in der Stadt nur Tempo 30 zu fahren und alles andere als nicht angepaßte Geschwindigkeit zu bezeichnen. Genau so wenig mit meinem Fahrrad. Je nach Verkehrssituation können 20 km/h schon zu schnell sein, klar. Aber bei freier Strecke, freier Sicht und entsprechendem Sicherheitsabstand zum Straßenrand können auch erheblich höhere Geschwindigkeiten "angepaßt" sein.


----------



## Quant (1. April 2014)

Um schnell voran zu kommen muss man vor allem seine Stadt kennen.
Welche Strecke ist die schnellste? Wie sind die Ampeln geschaltet? Wie fahren die Strassenbahnen? Wo muss ich auf jeden Fall auf die Fahrbahn? (Schule, Kindergarten) Wo sollte man es eher vermeiden weil sonst kein Auto mehr vorbeikommt?
Auf welchen Strecken lohnt sich Gas geben überhaupt? Es bringt nix 35 statt 30 zu fahren wenn man dann an der nächsten Ampel wieder warten muss.
Lieber wenig bremsen statt viel reintreten. Flow ist das Stichwort, entscheidend ist die durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit, nicht die maximale.

Glaube auch das man zwar mit der VR Bremse stärker verzögern kann, aber die HR Bremse trotzdem mindestens genauso wichtig ist.
Klar hat man auch Situationen wo man einfach nur schnell zum Stillstand kommen möchte.
Aber meist ist Ausweichen sinnvoller und oft genug auch die einzige Möglichkeit. Dabei ist die HR Bremse gefragt, Verzögerung am VR stört dabei eher.

Wo kann/sollte ich auf meine Rechte pochen und wo nicht? Bei Autos kann man schonmal fordern, bei Bussen, LKW und Strassenbahn sollte man das lassen.
Bei Fussgängern, insbesondere älteren Menschen und Kindern muss man nun mal Zurückhaltung zeigen. Auch wenn sie einfach auf den Radweg laufen. Was will man auch sonst machen?
Schimpfen bringt eh nichts, die meisten merkens ja selber. Wenn man selber angemeckert wird am besten nett winken und einen schönen Tag wünschen^^
Nichts persönlich nehmen und immer davon ausgehen das alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer totale Paddel sind.



> Aber bei freier Strecke, freier Sicht und entsprechendem Sicherheitsabstand zum Straßenrand können auch erheblich höhere Geschwindigkeiten "angepaßt" sein.


Eben. Kann ja schlecht mit 20 auf der Strasse langschleichen wenn da niemand vorbeikommt. Dazu lässt sich einfach keine pauschale Aussage treffen. Meine Reisegeschwindigkeit liegt bei 30 km/h aber das Spektrum reicht von Schrittgeschwindigkeit bis 40.
Dazu muss man seine Strecken kennen...


----------



## tombrider (1. April 2014)

Das ist in der Tat ein weiter Punkt, den wir noch nicht besprochen haben, den man aber fahrtechnisch berücksichtigen muß: Nicht jeder Geländereifen ist dazu geeignet, auf Asphalt extreme Schräglagen zu fahren. Je dünner und weicher die Seitenstollen, desto eher fangen Reifen an, in der Kurve wegzurubbeln. Besonders negativ ist mir das u.a. beim Ritchey Z-Max und beim Schwalbe Smart Sam aufgefallen, die schlagartig untersteuern, sobald man die stabilen Mittelstollen verläßt. Sollte man vielleicht auch mal auf einem großen Parkplatz ausprobieren, nicht erst beim Ausweichen im Ernstfall. Dagegen kann man mit einem Straßenreifen auf trockenem Asphalt tatsächlich Motorrad-Schräglagen bis ca. 45 Grad fahren, ohne daß man wegrutscht. Das Wegrubbeln kann man in schnellen Kurven durch den "Hang-off" verhindern, indem man das Rad relativ aufrecht hält, sich selbst aber tiefer in die Kurve hineinlehnt. Dadurch bleibt mehr Auflagefläche auf den stabilen Mittelstollen. Bei schnellen Ausweichhaken geht das nicht, da muß man das Rad schnell unter sich in die Kurve drücken, und das machen viele Reifen nicht mit.


----------



## tombrider (1. April 2014)

Für diese extremen Schräglagen ist es interessant zu wissen, daß ein menschlicher, nackter Fuß auf normalem Untergrund bei ungefähr 20 Grad Schräglage wegrutscht, wenn man um die Kurve rennt. Weswegen einem der Instinkt bei 20 Grad sagt: Mehr geht nicht, sonst liegst Du auf der Nase!!! Mit Gummi auf Asphalt geht natürlich erheblich mehr, aber das wissen die Urinstinkte nicht. Was man beim Motorradfahren darum wirklich lernen muß, und als schneller Radfahrer genauso.


----------



## Quant (1. April 2014)

Finde es mit Stollenreifen in der Stadt auch eher unangenehm. Big Apple sind sehr einfach zu fahren und kommen auch in die meisten Strassenbahnschienen nicht mehr hinein. Bin lange Marathon Supreme in 2.0 gefahren und jetzt Marathon Racer in 1.75 
War am Anfang etwas ungewohnt weil dicke Puschen doch einiges verzeihen und mit weniger Druck gefahren werden können.
Dünne Reifen senken den Schwerpunkt ein wenig aber vermindern auch die Bodenfreiheit.
Ziemlich genial fahren sich Tabletops. Die durchgehende Rundung macht den Reifen sehr gut kalkulierbar. Bei höheren Geschgwindigkeiten wirds aber auch anstrengender.


----------



## whitewater (5. April 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Fakt ist - die öffentlichen Straßen dienen der Fortbewegung und nicht der Befriedigung der eigenen Geschwindigskeitgelüste (gilt für alle anderen Teilnehmer auch)
> Wenn du schnell fahren willst - Deine Verantwortung, dein Risiko und du mußt selbst aufpassen.


Da stimmt leider nur der erste Satz.
Nicht nur sein Risiko, sondern auch das der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer.
Wie oft hat mich nur meine gute Erziehung von Tätlichkeiten gegenüber Autofahrern abgehalten, die meinten, kein Problem, ich hab das im Griff, ist doch mein Risiko. Und leider ist da systematisch kein Unterschied zwischen Auto und Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (5. April 2014)

Ja, es gilt, das Verhalten anderer Verkehrteilnehmer richtig einzuordnen.
1. Da gibt es die dumm-dämlichen, die offensichtlich die StVO gar nicht erst kennen. Steigerungsfähig in Form des Oberlehrers, der die STVO genau zu kennen glaubt und Dir per Nötigung seine falschen Vorstellungen davon vermitteln möchte.
2. Die Unbeholfenen, die vielleicht schonmal von der StVO gehört haben, aber leider nicht wissen, wie breit ihr Auto ist, oder wo der Rückwärtsgang, wenn sie quer auf dem Radweg stehen.
3. Die Sorglosen, die zwar wissen, daß sie falsch fahren, aber überzeugt sind, daß das keinen stört und daß ja alle ausweichen können, wenn sie auf der falschen Seite fahren, und ohne Licht garantiert trotzdem gesehen werden.
4. Die Wichtigen, die meinen, daß alle unwichtigeren natürlich zu warten haben (Taxifahrer, Lieferanten, Busfahrer usw.)
5. Diejenigen, die das Recht des Stärkeren in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## whitewater (5. April 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> 4. Die Wichtigen, die meinen, daß alle unwichtigeren natürlich zu warten haben (Taxifahrer, Lieferanten, Busfahrer usw.)
> .


Seit kurzem eine neue Unterspezies dazu: Pizzabringdienst auf E-Bikes. Man könnte meinen die fahren Transplantationsorgane. Fußweg, Radweg, (wohlgemerkt, keine Pedelecs) Strasse, Richtung egal, Ampeln egal. Alle anderen auf der Strasse auch egal. Eine echte Pest.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. April 2014)

Immer hin gefährden Fahrrad Fahrer sich hauptsächlich selbst während Autofahrer sich selbst andere Autofahrer und vor allem schwächere wie Motorräder oder auch Fahrräder gefährden und dabei ist Vorfahrt nehmen noch harmlos da hab ich schon echt knappe Sachen erlebt und gesehen 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## GoingDown (6. April 2014)

Ich bin gestern mal wieder bei mir in der Stadt gefahren, ist hier aber auch wirklich eher ruhig und alles einspurig. War dann im Berufsverkehr, wo ich mit ca. 40 gut mit dem Verkehr mitfließen konnte. Dabei bin ich dann auch mitten auf der Straße gefahren, dass bloß keiner auf die Idee kommt, mich zu überholen. Hat soweit auch echt gut geklappt und Spaß gemacht.

Nur dauerhaft 50 fahren ist ein bisschen hart. Innerstädtische 30er-Zonen gehen bei dichtem Verkehr meiner Meinung nach auch klar, da wird man auch nicht überholt.


----------



## whitewater (6. April 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Immer hin gefährden Fahrrad Fahrer sich hauptsächlich selbst


Hat leider das Niveau einer Hipstermutti mit Nachwuchs auf dem Gepäckträger.
Die können ja per Dogma keinem was zuleidetun, und deshalb quergurken, wies gerade einfällt.
Nur weil Dich ein Autofahrer effektiver plattfahren kann, ist das keine Entschuldigung. Es sind genügend andere Radfahrer und Fußgänger unterwegs, die Du als Radfahrer locker gefährden und schädigen kannst.
Von mittlebarer Gefährdung mithilfe pennender Autofahrer reden wir lieber  erst gar nicht.


----------



## JPS (6. April 2014)

Maximale Verzögerung in der MotoGP (Hinterrad in der Luft):


  

Gruß JPS


----------



## tombrider (6. April 2014)

Sehr gute Fotoreihe! Sie zeigt fahrtechnisch noch mehr: Nämlich daß man auf trockenem Asphalt bei den meisten Reifen deutlich hinter den Sattel gehen kann, um das Hinterrad am Abheben zu hindern. Das geht jedoch nicht während einer Notbremsung: Die Zeit, die man braucht, um über und hinter den Sattel zu gehen, holt man nicht mehr rein. Auf glattem Untergrund kann es dagegen durchaus sinnvoll sein, mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen, um ein Blockieren zu vermeiden, also Gewicht nach vorne zu verlegen. Kann man auf einem Schotterplatz gut üben.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (10. April 2014)

1Rakete schrieb:
			
		

> Aber andersrum kann ich mich als Autofahrer auch über Radfahrer (trotz ausgewiesenem Radweg , erkennbar am schönen blauen Schild) aufregen, die im zarten Alter von Mitte 80 mitten auf der Strasse fahren und dabei versuchen den Fluxkompensator zu aktivieren und mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 88mp/h in das Jahr 1955 zurück zu reisen.
> Leider schaffen sie nur 5,75km/h. Das sind Hindernisse und potentielle Gefährdungen, weil da viele Autofahrer auch den Kopf ausschalten.


Ein Autofahrer kann die Benutzbarkeit eines Radwegs nicht erkennen, muss also erstmal von legalem Fahrbahnfahren ausgehen. Warum Du über alte Radfahrer herziehst, ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber ich stimme Dir zu, dass Autofahrer, die den Kopf ausschalten, eine potentielle Gefährdung darstellen, die aus dem Verkehr gezogen gehört.


----------



## wolfi91 (10. April 2014)

Hi Hi   
Da hilft aber manchmal vorausschauend fahren auch nicht. Mich hätte es die Woche drei mal fast erwischt. Immer hat mir einer die vorfahrt genommen. Ich weiß ja net aber nach meiner Meinung und der des verkehrsrecht gelten für fahrradfahrer und Autofahrer die selben verkehrsregeln.


----------

